# job offer



## harisnaeem1986 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello

I am a recent engineering graduate and the first job I have been offered is in Abu Dhabi. It is an oilfield service provider. They are offering me AED 4500, accommodation and food is company provided and life insurance . Plus I will get 1 month off after every two months (60/30 rotation). This package is for a probation period of 6 months. 

I would be having 4500 AED in my pocket just for me. Do you think that this package is good for a 23 year old.

Is it worth coming to UAE with this money? Though I have already accepted the job and waiting for the formal contract and visa since the job situation back home is pretty bad.

Haris Naeem Sheikh


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

It all depends on how you live bro. It is what you make of it. Good luck


----------



## fortune (Dec 8, 2009)

*Good luck harris*

Harris,

My advise to you is not let go of this opportunity. Not many graduates get jobs easily due to lack of experience. You are only 23, right now the most important things is experience. I have seen graduates working for free just to gain experience. 
This amount should be sufficient for you since they are providing you food and accomodation. My unlce started his career in oil field and was given 1 month off every two months. You wont believe how much he has made from this oil field job.
My opinion is stay in petroleum. These are the most secured jobs.

Should you need any further assistance, feel free to PM me or message me here.

Good Luck

Ali







harisnaeem1986 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a recent engineering graduate and the first job I have been offered is in Abu Dhabi. It is an oilfield service provider. They are offering me AED 4500, accommodation and food is company provided and life insurance . Plus I will get 1 month off after every two months (60/30 rotation). This package is for a probation period of 6 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

it it possible.....but.....you will not get very far nor will you have an exciting social life/safe much etc....

for me this would most definitely be WAY TOO LOW....but as mrBig said...it's up to you and what you make/want to make out of it !


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

harisnaeem1986 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a recent engineering graduate and the first job I have been offered is in Abu Dhabi. It is an oilfield service provider. They are offering me AED 4500, accommodation and food is company provided and life insurance . Plus I will get 1 month off after every two months (60/30 rotation). This package is for a probation period of 6 months.
> 
> ...


And a lot of the decision also depends on what other alternative opportunities/ salaries you are getting.
4500 is very low for some and a fortune for others. Definitely liveable if everything else is provided for. All the best !


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

harisnaeem1986 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a recent engineering graduate and the first job I have been offered is in Abu Dhabi. It is an oilfield service provider. They are offering me AED 4500, accommodation and food is company provided and life insurance . Plus I will get 1 month off after every two months (60/30 rotation). This package is for a probation period of 6 months.
> 
> ...


Haris

While i agree that package may perhaps be on the lower side, It is not too bad if everything else is taken care of. Go for the experience and decide whether to continue or not during your probation time.

Good luck


----------



## miramar (Jan 3, 2010)

Dear brother,

Take it under the conditions you outlined.


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

haris .. 
from one pakistani to another ... 
if they're paying for ur accomodation and dining expenses ... and giving u a month off .. every couple of months .. i believe it is a great deal !
U can end up saving nearly 80 % of the 4500 AED u get paid !
remember .. the MAIN expenditure in dubai from a pakistani's perspective ... is accomodation .. !


----------



## harisnaeem1986 (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks everyone. 

I hope I get the visa early. Its been a month already.


----------



## Harvey_Bui_Vietnam (Jun 21, 2010)

I think it is OK for you because I can secure all my weight with only AED 3500 when I live there


----------



## sweden7 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think you you take up the offer. You have nothing to loose, but experience to gain.


----------

